# I hear something scratching in the attic at night a bat??



## jefferykoenig (Dec 8, 2012)

I looked in the attic but I could not see any evidence of a bat. Then the following night I heard the scratching in the attic in a different area. So I went back up and looked around in the area but saw nothing again. I set mouse traps throughout the house and no luck with that. My house is only 9-10 yrs. old and I looked around outside for an opening to get in and the only opening is the tiny crack in mt sofit right next to the canned lights. Other than that I found no openiings. Is there any kind of a trap I can put in my attic to catch the bat????


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Far more likly it's a mouse, rat, squirrel, or ****.
Bats would be outside at night not inside.
Have you been under the house and looked for ways in? Any place plumbing or wiring was run through the bottom plates needs to seal with expanding foam anyway so take some with you.


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

place some cans of STRONG ammonium hydroxide in the attic! I guarantee problem is GONE after a few days of them smelling/choking on that ammonia. Forget grocery store- go to Ace Hardware and get 10% INDUSTRIAL strength. Hold your nose!


----------

